# Anyone know about this???



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I got a Minicount4 lap counter by trixtrax a while back from a friend.
He can't find the power supply for it, thinks it's twelve volts.










I just can't bring myself to plug in any old power supply without knowing the miliamps, and +/-.
Anyone know or have one of these?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Rich,if you get ahold of "Rich D" on SCI,he could probably help you out:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Rich, I have a 6 lane Trix-Trax lap counter/timer for my layout.
Here is the info from the power source it came with:
Tengen (manufacturer) Replacement AC adapter for Nintendo.
Model # 3000
Catalog # AW-12A-1.25BB
Input-120 V 22A
Output-9 VAC 1.3A
The units were available with choice of 4 digit display with regards to decimal.
I have both chips, for inlines times to 9.999 and pancakes 99.99 per lap.
If you need copy of owner's manual, LMK your addy.
Hope this helps.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dyno Dom said:


> Rich, I have a 6 lane Trix-Trax lap counter/timer for my layout.
> Here is the info from the power source it came with:
> Tengen (manufacturer) Replacement AC adapter for Nintendo.
> Model # 3000
> ...


Hey Dom!!!

Thanks for posting this info! It does help. 
I knew not to just randomly plug something into it.
I was told 12v DC, and you say 9v AC 1.3a.... HUGE DIFFERENCE!!!!
I will email you my addy, or you can send me a scanned copy, which ever is easier.

Thanks!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ken haines (Oct 6, 2015)

*Trik Trax MiniCount4*

Hello Dom,
Just purchased a MiniCount4.
Of course no manual.
Any chance that I could also 
ask for a manual electronically.
I just ventured onto this site today.
Newbie but have done slot cars since 
I was very young. Trying to introduce
my new 13 year old step-son to the hobby.
Thanks for your possible help,
Ken 
Stuart, Florida


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have the 4 lane version of the TrikTrax. The power supply is 9 volts and 0.7 amps. A power supply that could deliver more amps would not hurt the TrikTrax. I bought the TrikTrax 25 years ago, I'm sure that I have the manual someplace, but I don't know where. If you have a problem just post it and I will try to help you out. If you are going to use dead strips the unit may not always count properly. Make sure that each lane is connected the same way, that way they will all count properly or none of them will. If you keep missing counts just switch the wires that go to the dead strips.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

ahh,
the good old days with a graylab photo timer and a trixtrax lapcounting which was high tech.
I just had mechanical lap counter, had to run power to the dead section to make it count when the cars shorted the track


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I used the same combination for years before I got Trackmate. In order to do track calls someone had to flip a toggle switch on the timer, which was rather awkward. I built a track call system that has two control boxes on long extension cords. The boxes can be placed so the drivers can reach them if there is no race director or corner marshals. The old system is still in place as a backup.
There is an article on the old system here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzLR42NthGeCNThjY2M5N2EtNzBjOC00NTVhLTgzNGEtODI4OWU1MWZkMzI4


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> In order to do track calls someone had to flip a toggle switch on the timer, which was rather awkward


but fun to watch as they hit there heads on the table trying to reach it! LOL


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is what my old system looked like. Before I built the track call system you had to flip the Power switch on the timer if you wanted to do a track call.
My TrikTrax has a remote reset feature, the little red buttons control that.
Now the timer is on the floor and you could bang your head reaching it!
If you had a remote controlled switched outlet you could plug the timer into that and use the remote control to start the race and also do track calls. I bought a remote like that at my local Rite Aid, it was cheap and it works OK.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

seeing that make me sad that radio Shack is basically no more

it was easy to find some things locally


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

My local Radio Shack is still going strong. They simply went to other suppliers to get their items.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I built my track call system using parts from Radio Shack. They still have an online business and there is still a store open in my town. If you only need a single part and you have to order it the postage could cost more than the part.


----------

